# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  تغيير رشته پس از اخذ دو واحد با فرض معدل بسيار بالا چطور هست؟

## VCP

آقای افشار دانشگاه مد نظر من دانشگاه کاشان هست
ميخواستم بدونم اگر علوم کامپيوتر بزنم تغيير رشته پس از اخذ دو واحد با فرض معدل بسيار بالا چطور هست؟ پس از از گرفتن مدرک ليسانس برای فوق مهندسی در برترين دنشگاه کشور مثل شريف چه جور هست؟
ميدونم هر سه مورد بالا امکانش هست ميخواستم شانس موفقيتش و درجه سختيش رو بدونم! با پيش فرض اينکه معدلم و درس هام در دانشگاه عاااالی باشه
بعد من اول تا حالا با انجام کار عملی و فنی راحت نيستم با اين حساب به نظرتون مهندسی برق ميتونه برای من مناسب باشه؟

----------


## afshar

> آقای افشار دانشگاه مد نظر من دانشگاه کاشان هست
> ميخواستم بدونم اگر علوم کامپيوتر بزنم تغيير رشته پس از اخذ دو واحد با فرض معدل بسيار بالا چطور هست؟ پس از از گرفتن مدرک ليسانس برای فوق مهندسی در برترين دنشگاه کشور مثل شريف چه جور هست؟
> ميدونم هر سه مورد بالا امکانش هست ميخواستم شانس موفقيتش و درجه سختيش رو بدونم! با پيش فرض اينکه معدلم و درس هام در دانشگاه عاااالی باشه
> بعد من اول تا حالا با انجام کار عملی و فنی راحت نيستم با اين حساب به نظرتون مهندسی برق ميتونه برای من مناسب باشه؟


تغییر رشته در هر زمان کار ساده و تضمینی نیست. گرچه وعده و عیدهایی در جهت تسهیل این امر داده میشه ولی بازهم اعتباری نیست. در عین حال در شرایط ضروری برای یک دانشجو سخت کوش این امکان وجود داره که تغییر رشته بده و خیلی هم خوب موفق بشه . رشته کامپیوتر از نظر شرایط کاری حداقل عملی و همین طور بازار کار بهتر گزینه مناسب تری هست

----------

